# How to split a crank case??



## MagraAdam (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi guys, my fs450 seized recently and with Stihl asking for $550 just in parts for a new cylinder and piston I thought I'd replace them myself. Now before I ordered them I thought I'd check it wasn't also needing a crank shaft, and sure enough it is. The con rod wobbles like it's never seen a bearing.. 

All these parts are cheap enough on eBay, but I'm stuck with how to get the crank case in half.. any help would be great!

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## MagraAdam (Nov 14, 2020)

Ok, a hammer did the job. I assume it needs gasket goo when being put back together?


----------

